# first time away with a dog



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Later this year we will be in the south of France (Cap d'Agde / Sete area) and our daughter and family are joining us for a couple of weeks. They intend to bring their small dog with them and any advice regarding visiting vets for return travel and relevant costs would be appreciated.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*First time away with dog*

Now that the rules have been slightly relaxed bringing a dog back from the EEC is no problem provided you have the required Pet Passport with vaccinations up to date and the chip works.
I used to make sure I had a vet lined up and booked somewhere near Calais and stay there for the required time after the vet visit, but on our last trip to France last October I was passing trough a little village and noticed a Veterinary Practice and just stopped and went in, no problem but they did charge 45 Euros which was too much, although it was worth the extra 5/10 Euros for the convenience. Price depend on whether you are using your own pills.
This year I think I will be around Auxerre when I will need a vet and I see from Google Maps that there is one just down the road from the man Aire so will check that out on my way down.
There is a very good list of Veterinary Practices on here somewhere, just do a search and you will find it. There is also an exhaustive list of best practices by various members which is extremely helpful.
Have fun in the sun.


----------



## Andydoug (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure how far south you are going, always wrth getting a scalibor collar for the dog, for ticks, moxie s and sand flys. You can get them online ir prob from your vet.

If we need avet we usually ask other dog owners around. Make sure you have everything signed and stamped by the appropriate vet, as we had a vet stamp missing and had to get our vet to fax it over before they would let us back to the uk!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for replies. They will probably have to visit vet in Agde or Sete before leaving as they will be going straight up to Calais and the tunnel when they leave and as far as I can gather the dog must be seen by a vet within 72 hours before travel and not less than 24 hrs.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

It is best to avoid having the Dog on the beach between dusk / dawn to minimize the risk of Sand Fly bites.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

charlieivan - the time scale from January Ist 2012 has been between 24 hours and 120 hours (5 days)

You can be almost anywhere in Europe and still get back to the Ports within 5 days.

Uptodated Google Map of recommended Vets in Europe - http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Keith this thread reminded me that I meant to tell you that the vet in Couhe France that I recommended has recently moved to new premises from it s clinic in 14 Grand Rue. 
They are now about 1km along the road in the Avenue de Paris just opposite Intermarche.
If possible they are even better than before as they are in brand new purpose built premises set back from the road with their own car park big enough to take motorhomes.I thought you might want to update the database.

For anyone looking for vet around 1 days drive from calais they are in an excellent position as Couhe is just off the N10 south of Poitiers and has its own town aire with free facilities and plenty of good dog walking nearby.


----------

